# QX4 turns over but won't start. Security system problem?



## wfirth (Dec 29, 2005)

I just bought a 2001 QX4. A day later it wouldn't start. The starter engaged but the car would not start. Finally, after about an hour, I went to work and my wife got it started. I noticed the red security light flashing as I was trying to start it. Is that normal or does it indicate a problem with the security system? I assume the security system is the standard factory-installed system (no modifications). Does the standard security system use some kind of fuel 'cutoff'?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wfirth said:


> I just bought a 2001 QX4. A day later it wouldn't start. The starter engaged but the car would not start. Finally, after about an hour, I went to work and my wife got it started. I noticed the red security light flashing as I was trying to start it. Is that normal or does it indicate a problem with the security system? I assume the security system is the standard factory-installed system (no modifications). Does the standard security system use some kind of fuel 'cutoff'?


try using your key, then her key... the QX4 has chipped key that will unlock the door, and will let the car turn over, but not engage. if you key dosent start it, but hers does, your key probably isnt chipped or wasnt programmed correctly.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

wfirth said:


> I just bought a 2001 QX4. A day later it wouldn't start. The starter engaged but the car would not start. Finally, after about an hour, I went to work and my wife got it started. I noticed the red security light flashing as I was trying to start it. Is that normal or does it indicate a problem with the security system? I assume the security system is the standard factory-installed system (no modifications). Does the standard security system use some kind of fuel 'cutoff'?


Did you recently get a copy of your key made? If your wife's key works, but yours doesn't, it's possible that your key's security chip is bad. It could possibily be reprogrammed...(search this forum for key programming)...you could do it yourself if you can find the thread in NissanForums on how to do it, or you can go to the dealer.

;-)

-T


----------



## wfirth (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll bet you folks are right. I'll try both keys and see what happens.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

thrbek said:


> Did you recently get a copy of your key made? If your wife's key works, but yours doesn't, it's possible that your key's security chip is bad. It could possibily be reprogrammed...(search this forum for key programming)...you could do it yourself if you can find the thread in NissanForums on how to do it, or you can go to the dealer.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> -T




If it is the key, only the dealer can do it.


----------



## wfirth (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, it turned out to be an unprogrammed key. It alluded us for awhile because we tried BOTH keys, but we didn't wait long enough after trying the 'bad' key before we tried the good key. I guess when you attempt to start it with the unprogrammed key, the security system temporarily disables the car from starting even with the programmed key (for 30 seconds or a minute). 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

Xeno said:


> If it is the key, only the dealer can do it.


You are correct. I got mixed up with the key/remote. Here is the thread on programming a remote...the key is a dealer fix. They'll have to program it for you.

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=67129&highlight=pathfinder+program+key


Thanks Xeno.

-T


----------

